# A Late Quartet



## SilenceIsGolden

While reading the OSCARS and CLASSICAL music thread, I was reminded of this movie I saw recently. And well, being that this is a classical music forum, I wanted to start this thread to maybe bring what I think is a good but lesser known movie to the attention of viewers who can appreciate its subject matter. It's an independent film made 2 or 3 years ago, and features Philip Seymour Hoffman, Christopher Walken, Katherine Keener, and even a brief appearance from soprano Anne Sofie von Otter. The performances are excellent, the material is handled very intelligently, and while it's a little melodramatic at times overall it's very well-crafted. If anyone else has seen it I think it would be great to discuss it, otherwise you can take this as a hearty recommendation.


----------



## samurai

I saw it recently and I heartily agree with your overall assessment: namely, that it is a fine movie. 
The drama and personal conflicts among the quartet members was at least as powerfully dramatic and moving as the music they were performing.


----------

